# central nocioception in fibro



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Central Nociceptive Hyperexcitability Important in FibromyalgiaCentral nociceptive hyperexcitability may be important in fibromyalgia (FM), according to the results of a study published in the May issue of Arthritis & Rheumatism. The nociceptive flexion reflex may be helpful in discriminating which FM patients would benefit from central analgesia. http://go1.warp9ems.com/go.pl?tu=27641568-13506


----------

